

Has Heroku killed the shared hosting company? - ben_hall
http://blog.meerkatalyst.com/post/3712367185/has-heroku-killed-the-shared-hosting-company

======
ohashi
Shared hosting companies are doing quite fine. I think you'll find the users
on shared hosting are wildly different from those on EC2/Heroku. Maybe someday
when they are equally easy to use, but right now, as a small business owner or
kid making a website, I don't want to think about hourly billing for my
website.

------
jacques_chester
I believe that simple economics will kill the shared hosting company, given
enough time:

[http://clubtroppo.com.au/2008/07/10/shared-hosting-is-
doomed...](http://clubtroppo.com.au/2008/07/10/shared-hosting-is-doomed-and-i-
have-the-graphs-to-prove-it/)

